# Pregnancy & hypnotherapy



## kcarbs (Dec 5, 2000)

Hey all. Sorry it has been so long since I have posted. I have still been doing really well since completing Mike's tapes last June.  I am now about 4 1/2 months pregnant and have been thinking about looking into using self-hypnosis during labor since I had so much success with the IBS tapes. Has anyone ever read or heard anything about this? I am hoping to find a program where I can teach myself and train my brain like I have for my IBS. Thanks for any advice you may have on this. Hope everyone is doing well.Kim


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Kim,I posted on this a while back..I'm around the same many weeks pregnant as you (22?) I beleive Mike and Eric responded about it. I'm interested in this too..Have you taken Lamaze yet? I think that will help a lot too...I plan on taking that.Jane


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Ladies.




























Lets wait and see what Mike says about this.Did either of you see this though? http://more.abcnews.go.com/sections/gma/go...s_and_pain.html Glad your both doing well







. I am sure Mike will be able to help. I also know there are a lot of books on this.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Kim,Speaking from personal experience, I know that it is possible to do self-hypnosis during labor. It really does help! What I had to do was just totally withdraw into myself during each contraction. I would count and breathe slowly until the contraction released. During this, I was visualizing the entire pelvic area opening up, like a flower blossoming. I managed to get through most of labor doing this. I was having VERY hard contractions with no outward sign of discomfort! I did lose my nerve toward the end though and asked for Stadol in my I.V.. I had to push for 1 1/2 hours because my son was presenting face up and I was pushing his little forehead into my pelvic bone.I wish both you and Jane happy deliveries. I strongly recommend the hypnosis (I'd had no hypnotherapy at the time, just yoga, but the underlying principals are basically the same regarding breathing, visualization, and intense focus). If you start practicing your visualizations now, you should be pros by the time your babies are born! I also recommend "The Birth Book" by William and Martha Sears. They touch on this and I found the entire book to be very helpful.Happy pregnancies to you both and congratulations!!


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Congratulations to the both of you.







JeanG


----------



## kcarbs (Dec 5, 2000)

bump


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi All,Congratulations to you both







Sorry for the delay in replying.I don;t have a program for child birth yet, however it is something I do for women that come to my practice, in fact one of the GP's I work with came to me some years ago to have her child without anesthesia.Best I can suggest at this stage is to go to a therapist that knows what there doing.However I would say, the therapist should not wipe out pain. It should be explained to you that you can follow directions at all times from the medical staff, that you will feel pain that is new, and that child bearing pain should be likened to pressure from just under the bust to the pelvic region.such a recording is in the pipeline -when the others are completed,but its a good while away.If you find someone who knows what their doing, then it will help you enourmously.I wish you both well,Best RegardsMike


----------

